# Obama's SOTU



## Andrew (Jan 28, 2014)

Obama just gave his State of the Union. He touched on passing a new transportation bill. Is it likely for the next Bill to give more funding to Amtrak?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 28, 2014)

I didn't watch it? What did he say about the Gateway project?


----------



## jebr (Jan 28, 2014)

He didn't even mention rail transportation, just road, ports, and "transportation."

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwolf (Jan 28, 2014)

I would wager the complete avoidance of rail as a named topic was very much on purpose. Anything relating to railroads seem to have become a "third-rail" topic in politics (again) and ripe for partisan reeling on both sides of the isle. Highly disappointing, but somewhat understandable. I don't think you're going to hear the POTUS mention HSR or passenger rail again in his presidency.


----------



## tp49 (Jan 28, 2014)

RyanS said:


> I didn't watch it? What did he say about the Gateway project?


He said he was going to ride the first 7 train through the Gateway to Secaucus just in time for the kickoff to Super Bowl XVLIII. :hi: :giggle:


----------



## Anderson (Jan 29, 2014)

Since rail was apparently never mentioned, I moved the thread over here. As near as I can tell, the SOTU had _nothing_ to do with Amtrak, and any discussion of the next transportation bill would likely have little, if anything, to do with the SOTU.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 29, 2014)

tp49 said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't watch it? What did he say about the Gateway project?
> ...


That's going to throw my estimate of 7 passengers off by a few, I didn't account for the secret service members that would accompany him. 
On topic, I'm kind of glad he didn't mention it and fire up the "Obama likes it, therefore we must mindlessly oppose it" crowd.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Trogdor (Jan 30, 2014)

RyanS said:


> On topic, I'm kind of glad he didn't mention it and fire up the "Obama likes it, therefore we must mindlessly oppose it" crowd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Maybe he should try reverse psychology.

Next speech "I propose we cut all funding for Amtrak and public transit and put all money into highway expansion, eliminate all environmental regulations, and tax all transit and railroad fares to put into a dedicated fund for airline subsidies."


----------



## Anderson (Jan 31, 2014)

I just wanted to offer a general reminder to keep things civil and non-partisan. I know, it's the State of the Union and it gets closer to partisan politics than usual, but let's do our best not to wind up at one another's throats.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 31, 2014)

If only eradicating the hurtful behavior that has put us in this position were as easy as hiding posts that describe it. We'd be so much better off as a nation with thoughtful, reasoned debate based on facts and not emotions.


----------



## jis (Jan 31, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > On topic, I'm kind of glad he didn't mention it and fire up the "Obama likes it, therefore we must mindlessly oppose it" crowd.
> ...


My thoughts exactly. But the problem though is all that will happen is those things will be opposed. That does not mean anything else will be supported. Only those that by chance slip through the general negativity will happen.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 31, 2014)

jis said:


> ...That does not mean anything else will be supported. Only those that by chance slip through the general negativity will happen.


Sigh. Not to be negative, but unfortunately I have to agree with you.


----------

